# Is my white GSD a PB?



## H15A5H1 (Dec 14, 2009)

I rescued Otto from a high kill shelter about a month ago. I think he is about 8months now. Can you guys help me ID if he is a PB or not? I know this is just guesstimating but I'm just curious. :]

Here are some pics:







































Also, here are some vids of him:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jfjSwgbD0vo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1FRO1b_xBWg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZDIFOBw5NQA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHLe1ueYAdg


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i'd guess him to have a very high percentage of GSD, but he does not look PB to me. the tan color is normal for "whites" but in the 1st photo and in the videos, he appears to have some pattern/masking which isnt typical.

based only on color & pattern - he reminds me of some of the nordic/asian breeds. (husky, shiba inu, japanese akita which has a white mask unlike the american akitas with dark masks)

either way, he's a very handsome boy!

he looks similar to a puppy that i was fostering awhile back. from her puppy pics no one doubted her heritage - we all agreed that she was PB... as she got older things started not to add up so much. she still photographs as a perhaps small boned GSD (and she might be), but in person there is something we still can't put our finger on.

@4.5mo old


















i'll ask permission from her mom/owner to post some recent picks of her.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

He looks PB to me. My white GSD Wolfie had the bisque color on his back, ears and face as well. 

If he is not PB he is VERY HIGH percentage mix.


----------



## H15A5H1 (Dec 14, 2009)

Hm, this just occurred to me.. Perhaps he is mixed with an Alaskan Husky (not the common siberian husky). Dead give-away is the (what i like to call "phallic symbol" on his forehead that most huskies have)


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

No he looks Purebred to me. We get many whites with a Bisque color to them.And no husky in there either, his face is GSD.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Many GSD's have similar markings on the head as the husky you refer to. That is a GSD face. I think you would also see more roll to the tail.


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

I think he is very handsome either way.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Camerafodder... the tan color is normal for "whites" but in the 1st photo and in the videos, he appears to have some pattern/masking which isnt typical.
> 
> based only on color & pattern - he reminds me of some of the nordic/asian breeds. (husky, shiba inu, japanese akita which has a white mask unlike the american akitas with dark masks).


He does have a lot of dark bisque, however, it's not unheard of for a WGSD. My Niki, who was definitely PB, had what I called "rust" colored markings in the b/t style pattern of a face mask and a saddle on his back. As he got older, the coloration faded to white. 

He's a pretty pup and if the owner told me he was PB I'd believe him.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Gorgeous pup, the bisque coloring is not uncommon. Definitely GSD ears and face. I would say purebred and very cute!


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

Looks like a PB to me...

This is a WGSD with similar coloring I rescued from a shelter not too long ago


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

He's adorable, PB or not. His facial markings will change in the next year as his head grows. The last 2 pictures, he looks very much like a shepherd to me but I"m certainly no expert in whites!

I have an Otto too. He has a reverse mask so he's also got quite different facial markings.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

He looks PB to me.








He's very handsome.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

...just wanted to clarify. the tan/bisque/cream coloring is not the "give away" for me. i know dogs that have started off tan and end up closer to white... or started off white and end up mostly tan. what i'm referring to is the mask/pattern/marking thats created on his forehead. i took some screenshot/stills from the videos posted...




























if someone has a photo of a pb wgsd with these markings, i'd love to see them.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

That does look like a malamute or husky mask.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I just LOVE his face!

Do you have any standing photos of him? Maybe his body type and stance would give more info to help.


----------



## H15A5H1 (Dec 14, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: MaggieRoseLee
> I just LOVE his face!
> 
> Do you have any standing photos of him? Maybe his body type and stance would give more info to help.


Here are some pictures. I'll have more in a few hours after the dog park :]


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Sorry Camera, still say PB. There are a lot of black and tans with reverse mask so why can't a white have it as well? 

My old white guy Wolfie was definetely PB, he came from a white shepherd breeder with ROM parents, he had some reverse masking but not as pronounced as Otto He also had more bisque coloring that as he got older faded, just like a B/T that tends to fade as they mature. 

I don't think this guy is stout enough or has the tail of any of those other breeds.

But no matter what he is, he is darling!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I think he looks PB. I have seen them with lots of cream. The dog Camera posted could be PB too maybe. Looks alot like a dog on this page.

http://www.kerstoneshepherds.net/colors/colors1.htm


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

ok he really looks PB to me after the new batch of pics..


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

ha... its not a debate... merely my opinion - and in every other area aside from the mask i agree that he does look PB. all i'm saying is that i'm open to seeing pics of another PB WGSD with those markings









if someone can produce a pic - my mind would be forever changed. i promise


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

The shedding pic is definitely PB GSD.


----------



## H15A5H1 (Dec 14, 2009)

When I first adopted him from the shelter, I had no idea what kind of dog he was. He was super skinny, malnourished, and very shy.

But as he got older, he just seems to be a PB white gsd.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

No doubt..... GSD!!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

the pics in this thread... have quite possibly changed my mind. although his dog isnt PB - its a great example of a masked dog fading into a solid white dog.


----------



## H15A5H1 (Dec 14, 2009)

His mask is totally throwing me off. I'm really starting to believe he is part Alaskan Husky (which is not a recognized breed and different than the stocky medium sized siberian husky). 

What do you guys think?


----------



## H15A5H1 (Dec 14, 2009)

Also not to mention, he has green eyes.. not completely green but more like an olive/hazel look.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

MustLoveGSDs...

I just noticed you are reading a Twilight book while taking the pictures ( or whomever took them) Go Cullens


----------



## Judykaye (Feb 20, 2007)

I couldn't begin to tell you if he's PB or not but I do know that he's an amazingly beautiful boy...

THANKS for rescuing him...and he's got a pretty cool name to boot!


----------



## Inziladun (Jan 14, 2010)

Not sure if it's worth 60$ to you, but if you're curious enough: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3240553


----------



## H15A5H1 (Dec 14, 2009)

Inziladun said:


> Not sure if it's worth 60$ to you, but if you're curious enough: BioPet DNA Dog Breed Identification Test - Gifts for Dog Lovers - Dog - PetSmart



I thought about that, but isnt there a possiblity that the test will only tell you one breed sometimes?

I know someone that did a test for their mutt and the result was just a percentage of German Shepherd. I could have told them that from the picture.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

H15A5H1 said:


> His mask is totally throwing me off. I'm really starting to believe he is part Alaskan Husky (which is not a recognized breed and different than the stocky medium sized siberian husky).
> 
> What do you guys think?


Could be a possibility...he is gorgeous either way!


----------

